# How to contact a landlord?



## JMR (16 Apr 2007)

Does anybody know how to find out who owns a house that is rented?

Problems with tennants and need to contact the landlord but no idea how to find out who actually owns the house....


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Apr 2007)

Would the PRTB be of any help?


----------



## money man (16 Apr 2007)

How would one approach that with the PRTB ? Do you write to them and ask for the information on the basis that you are having a problem and they give you their contact details then? (Prob not)
Or do they forward your complaint to the landlord in question? Its a difficult situation but i would love to hear from someone who has had this experience and gained help from PRTB.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Apr 2007)

You could do a land registry search and find out the name of the registered owner and their address. Your solicitor could do this for you or you might be able to do it directly- ring up the land reg and enquire. You will need a map of the property.


----------



## steelblue (16 Apr 2007)

money man said:


> How would one approach that with the PRTB ? Do you write to them and ask for the information on the basis that you are having a problem and they give you their contact details then? (Prob not)
> Or do they forward your complaint to the landlord in question? Its a difficult situation but i would love to hear from someone who has had this experience and gained help from PRTB.


 

Hi,
the PRTB's website has a list of all properties registered by area. You could try searching this to confirm that house is rented and that landlord is registered. See http://www.prtb.ie/pubregister.htm


----------



## pc7 (25 Oct 2007)

having same problem myself, I've a masonette that I rent out, the people above it have always been a bit of a nightmare. Now the mother has moved out and left her teenage son there, he has harassed my tenants out of there. Have had the guards involved, got nowhere. Boyfriend was showing it this evening and they were out on my roof. Their landlord isn't showing on prtb, any ideas as to where the next stop is to locate him? No point in approaching the teenage thug as I'd be afraid he'd burn my place down. Any pointers, going to contact my solicitor after the weekend, but just wondering any aam'ers any pointers. thanks. a stressed and frustrated pc7


----------



## Kluivert (17 Jun 2008)

+1 The house is listed on the PTRB site. 

Is it possible to contact them for Landlords details.


----------



## Kluivert (17 Jun 2008)

I emailed them. 

*The Response:* 

The PRTB is bound by the Data Protection act which means that we are unable to provide you with any personal details of landlords which are registered with us.  The only time details are ever given out is if a letter is posted in to us addressed to Carmel Diskin and it is then up to Mrs.Diskin if the details are divulged or not.  

Thank You

Claire Diggin 



Bord um Thionónotachtaí Cónaithe Príobháideacha
Private Residential Tenancies Board
www.prtb.ie


----------



## Bronte (17 Jun 2008)

Try a letter addressed to the "landlord", you may get a response. Try asking the tenants who the landlord is. Do you know how the rent is collected and by whom, you could ask that person. Ask the postman. Ask the neighbours - these are some suggestions from a landlord.


----------



## gerry m (17 Jun 2008)

if there the tenants are causing problems complain to the guards and see if they can chase up. Also complain to the PRTB under the heading of 'anti- social behaviour' of the tenants, if the landlord is registered they will have to follow it up


----------



## g1g (1 Jul 2008)

having same problem myself with some tenants. Know house is rented. Can see it on list from prtb. Complained to guards - nothing they can do.


----------

